# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  خواطر تحية عسكرية

## تحية عسكريه

امانـه قبـل أروح و ينتهـي كل شـي طالعنـي 
عشـان تعـرف وش معنى العطـا قبل الأنانيّـه
أبرحـل والطريـق اللـي يـودي ما يرجعنـي 
يبي يغنينـي الله عـن هوى حبـك و طاريّـه
خـذ البـاب بطريقـك والعـذر ماعـاد ينفعنـي
ترى ماعـاد لك قيمـه ولا للحـب أهميّـه
--------------------------

فرصة سعيده وافترقنا على خير
كنت اتمنى تكون قسمة حياتي
هذا نصيبي واللي جنته المقادير
تبعد وأنا أبعد في سكون وسكاتي
ذكراك هذي وانتهت دون تفسير
صارت تسمى ماضي ذكرياتي 
فرصة سعيده جمعتنا على خير
خلك بقايا ساكنه ماضياتي

--------------------------
اجرحيني ثم روحي
مادام
الحب راح
لاأنتي أول من جرحني
ولا آخر
من يــروح
لاخسرتي عاشقك!
لاتحسبينه..
"نجــــاح"!
جيت أعزي فيك قلبي
وجا قلبي
ينــــوح
في مهب الريح
يامعاكس أمواج
الـريــــــاح
الزمن ماهو زمانك..
تبــــوح أو ماتبــــوح!!
.....................................

*بصراحة كنت متعود أعيد هالسنة عيدين 
ولكن هالحين.. 
فراقك صار ثالث اعيــــادي 

......................

ماكنت شي وشلون ازعل لفرقاك 
عادي وجودك كان وان رحت عادي 
جايز اكون اول تعاطفت وياك 
لكن فبالي كان تركك وكادي 
لاتنفعل لاتثور لاتبرر خطاك 
ماينفع الغرقان مد الايااادي'

..........................

انهنت في حبــك وانا حــر ما أنهان 
والحــر ما يرجع لشخص يهينــه 
والله احبــك حب والقلب ما خان 
حا فظ عهوود الحب يومك تبينه !
بس للاسف ما أقدر على حب خوان
يمشى يشيل اسمى وبكره يهينه 

...................

روح ولا ترجع ولاني مناديك ** صامل ** درب الجفا لامن بغيته تدله

...................

×كلـــي عيوب×
ومعجبتني عيوبي..!
وأنا عيوبي عند غيرك
×مـــزايا×

...................

احتجت لك في ضيقتي مالقيتك؟؟
وقضيت ليلي ؟؟بين همك وفرقـــاك!
واليوم جااي تقول _هاه_جيتك.....
وش فـــــايدة اني لارقــــت بلقـــــــاك؟

*****************

اذا طلع لك قلب وعرفت تشتاااق تعـــال دورني؟؟ودور مكاااني
وان كاااان باقي في منامه ولا فــــاق خـــله الين يفوووق مع جرح ثاااني؟؟

*****************************

تعال ووقع بجرحك أنا قلبي كتاب جروح 
ما يهمك ترى غيرك جرحني ما افتكر فيني
زوايا القلب تتألم وشرخ في الحنايا ينوح
وعبره تخنق إحساسه ودمع راجف بـعيني
زمن فيه الوفا ولى وسيف الغدر به مسموح 
يسله من هوى ذاته ويهوى بس يشـقيـني
زمن فيه الأنا تقتل مشاعر بين روح وروح
وعلى كثر الألم منها صار الفرح مجـفيني
شوف الواقع المؤلم يعشق شوفة المجروح
رسخ في داخلي كلي ووده حيل ينهيني

..................
عندي سؤال 
وخابرن فية
تجريح 
لكن ضروري 
تسمعة بأنبساطي 
ارفعك للسماء 
ترجع تطيح 
قلي شسوي 
فيك 
لا صرت واطئ 
..............

تنداس دنيا الحب 
بتراب تنداس 
وينداس قلب 
ما وفى مع خوية 

..........

عادي 
معاك ابقي 
وعادي 
اخليك 
مثلك مثل غيرك 
مجرد صداقة 

......
والله اني من فرقاك 
ما بكيت 
من زينها دنياك
عشان ابكي عليها 

.............

عطني قلم 
بأكتب 
على القلب 
ناسيك 
حتي اليا منة تذكرك
ينساك 
خلاص 
عقب اللي حصل منك 
ما ابيك 
وما دمت انا هنية 
فارقني هناك 
غلطة حياتي 
يوم تقفي واناديك 
لكن بيجي يوم 
واقول الله 
وياااااااك 

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

طلبت من الهوى خدمه
يرووح بعيد وينساني
ولايفكر يجيني بيوم
ولاأغامر ولاأجيله
عرفت ان الهوى لعبه
وسخافة شعر وأغاني 
خلاص أرجوووك يا قلبي
بلا حب وبلا نيله
حبــك اللي تدعـــي هو حب ذاتك 
ومن يحب الذات مايخلص لغيره 
غرنــي فيــك ظـــاهـــر صفاتــك 
غــلطــتي ياللأسف كانت كبيـره 
__________________ 
مات حبك والبقيه في حياتك 
في حنايا خافقي لاقي مصيره 
خذ مع الجثمان باقي ذكرياتك 
تجربه حبي معك كانت مريره 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كبيـــــر

اردني و أفتخر

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور تحية 
خواطر بجننوا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_كبيـــــر

اردني و أفتخر
_


 عراسي معاذ عالمرور الرائع . :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور تحية 
خواطر بجننوا 

_


 لا شكر عواجب يا ابو حميد . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

طلبت من الهوى خدمه
يرووح بعيد وينساني
ولايفكر يجيني بيوم
ولاأغامر ولاأجيله
عرفت ان الهوى لعبه
وسخافة شعر وأغاني 
خلاص أرجوووك يا قلبي
بلا حب وبلا نيله
حبــك اللي تدعـــي هو حب ذاتك 
ومن يحب الذات مايخلص لغيره 
غرنــي فيــك ظـــاهـــر صفاتــك 
غــلطــتي ياللأسف كانت كبيـره 


روعه بجنن يسلمو ايديك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola  
_طلبت من الهوى خدمه
يرووح بعيد وينساني
ولايفكر يجيني بيوم
ولاأغامر ولاأجيله
عرفت ان الهوى لعبه
وسخافة شعر وأغاني 
خلاص أرجوووك يا قلبي
بلا حب وبلا نيله
حبــك اللي تدعـــي هو حب ذاتك 
ومن يحب الذات مايخلص لغيره 
غرنــي فيــك ظـــاهـــر صفاتــك 
غــلطــتي ياللأسف كانت كبيـره 


روعه بجنن يسلمو ايديك
_


 انتي كلك زوء رولا  مشكورة عالمرور الجميل  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تعال ووقع بجرحك أنا قلبي كتاب جروح
ما يهمك ترى غيرك جرحني ما افتكر فيني
زوايا القلب تتألم وشرخ في الحنايا ينوح
وعبره تخنق إحساسه ودمع راجف بـعيني
زمن فيه الوفا ولى وسيف الغدر به مسموح
يسله من هوى ذاته ويهوى بس يشـقيـني
زمن فيه الأنا تقتل مشاعر بين روح وروح
وعلى كثر الألم منها صار الفرح مجـفيني
شوف الواقع المؤلم يعشق شوفة المجروح
رسخ في داخلي كلي ووده حيل ينهيني

يسلمووووووووووو ايديك والله كلام بيجنن
بس هادي اكتر خاطرة بتمتل حياتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تعال ووقع بجرحك أنا قلبي كتاب جروح
> ما يهمك ترى غيرك جرحني ما افتكر فيني
> زوايا القلب تتألم وشرخ في الحنايا ينوح
> وعبره تخنق إحساسه ودمع راجف بـعيني
> زمن فيه الوفا ولى وسيف الغدر به مسموح
> يسله من هوى ذاته ويهوى بس يشـقيـني
> زمن فيه الأنا تقتل مشاعر بين روح وروح
> وعلى كثر الألم منها صار الفرح مجـفيني
> شوف الواقع المؤلم يعشق شوفة المجروح
> ...


 

يسلموا على المشاركة الرائعة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

*×كلـــي عيوب×
ومعجبتني عيوبي..!
وأنا عيوبي عند غيرك
×مـــزايا×*
 :Bl (33):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *×كلـــي عيوب×*





> *ومعجبتني عيوبي..!*
> *وأنا عيوبي عند غيرك*
> *×مـــزايا×*





ياه من زمان عالردود الحلوة حبيبو لقلبي ابو الخل عراسي والله 

 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]خواطر جميلة ومواضيع اجمل 

مشكور على التميز الدائم اخ عبد الله
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

*تمنيت ارحل لعالم عليه الفاتحه تقرأ ..
ورفض موتي يواجهني بوجه القادم المخفي ..
فهل شفتوا جسد ميت رفض يستقبله قبره ؟!!
انا هذي معاناتي واظن اللي مضى يكفي ...*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نسيتك قالها قلب يعاني
لحظه السكرات .!.
وعلى نعش الهوى
كلمه نسيتك من شراييني .!.
خلاص مرحومي شيعته
صدمني واندفن بسكات .!.
تقبلت التعازي وانت
ولا فكرت تعزيني .!.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]خواطر جميلة ومواضيع اجمل [/align][align=center]





> مشكور على التميز الدائم اخ عبد الله
> [/align]





عراسي عالي ومشكور عالمشاركة الحلوة

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

*شكرا .......*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*ماكنت شي وشلون ازعل لفرقاك 
عادي وجودك كان وان رحت عادي 
جايز اكون اول تعاطفت وياك 
لكن فبالي كان تركك وكادي 
لاتنفعل لاتثور لاتبرر خطاك 
ماينفع الغرقان مد الايااادي'*

*حلوووووووووووووين ..  مشكور عبدالله ..*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *ماكنت شي وشلون ازعل لفرقاك* 
> *عادي وجودك كان وان رحت عادي* 
> *جايز اكون اول تعاطفت وياك* 
> *لكن فبالي كان تركك وكادي* 
> *لاتنفعل لاتثور لاتبرر خطاك* 
> *ماينفع الغرقان مد الايااادي'*
> 
> *حلوووووووووووووين .. مشكور عبدالله ..*


 
مشكورة عالمرور الحلو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما في بعدي مجروووووووووووووووووح 
وعلي عيني تبكي عليك عيني وانت كده سايبها




بعدك مابي اعيش خدني معك ............. خدني بايدك عالموت 
من غيرك نهايتها لو تيجي تعد معايا كام دمعه بكيتها هتعرف بجد غلوتك ايه في قلبي انااااااااااااا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما في بعدي مجروووووووووووووووووح 
> وعلي عيني تبكي عليك عيني وانت كده سايبها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بعدك مابي اعيش خدني معك ............. خدني بايدك عالموت 
> من غيرك نهايتها لو تيجي تعد معايا كام دمعه بكيتها هتعرف بجد غلوتك ايه في قلبي انااااااااااااا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك العافية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك العافية


 
الله يا عافيكي  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------

